# I'm Happy. Mom is receiving Hospice care



## Janderso (Jul 17, 2021)

I never thought I'd be happy about it, but she can go home now, to assisted living with her stuff, her bed, her memories.
She has been on a downward journey for several weeks now.
You all have been great. We all go through this time in our lives.
After reading, 'Is it time to consider Hospice Care?"
All 8 questions were answered with yes.
Her Hospitalist was very gracious and agreed, the best path for your mother would be Hospice care over skilled nursing.
What a relief!


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jul 17, 2021)

They do deserve the best,they sacrificed a lot for us.


----------



## DiscoDan (Jul 17, 2021)

Jeff, I hope the best for your mom and you and your family.


----------



## matthewsx (Jul 17, 2021)

Will keep your family in my thoughts as you go through this transition.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jul 17, 2021)

Hospice allowed my wife to pass at home, they were lifesavers. I  don't think I could have survived (whole) without them


----------



## Liljoebrshooter (Jul 17, 2021)

My family had Hospice come in when my grandmother was dying from lung cancer.  It was a huge help for my grandfather who was doing everything he could to care for her. 
It is incredible what help they can provide with just a phone call and ask for nothing in return. 
Joe


----------



## master of none (Jul 17, 2021)

Sorry to here about your Mother and we had Hospice the last month my Mother was a live what a saving grace they were it gave us time to spend with her every waking moment was spent on her well being when we finally got he down with us I fix up the spare bedroom just like hers at home to make it as comfortable as we could ,I felt blessed to be able to be there for her after all the love she gave me growing up.God bless your Mother and your Family.


----------



## Superburban (Jul 17, 2021)

The journey you are embarking on, will be some of the worst of your life, while you are going down the road. But when it is over, you will be glad you chose the hospice route.  We will keep you and your family in our prayers, while you go through this ( and after). Thankyou for not just dropping her off somewhere, and not looking back, I have seen that way too much in my prior life.


----------



## Aukai (Jul 18, 2021)

You will be happy to remember that you did your best for her when the time comes, and you will have no regrets.


----------



## akjeff (Jul 18, 2021)

Hope it goes as well as such things go, Jeff. Went through this same thing with my Mom a few years back. The Hospice folks we had, were fantastic people.

Jeff


----------



## Larry$ (Jul 18, 2021)

We had hospice care for my Dad. It was a great help. My sister & I traded times being there also. A lonely road.


----------



## cathead (Jul 18, 2021)

I'm sorry to hear you are going through difficult times Jeff.


----------



## jbobb1 (Jul 18, 2021)

Our thoughts and prayers are with your Mom and your family. My wife and I went though this with an elderly neighbor we moved in with us. Hospice was a God send. It can be a struggle, but also life changing. Our parents and elderly in general deserve love and dignity during this stage of their lives. This is something you're part of.


----------



## Janderso (Jul 18, 2021)

Been a rough day.Her doc said, she just wants to die, why don’t we let her stay here, introduce comfort care and allow her to pass with dignity?
It won’t be long now.
Tough day!


----------



## Aukai (Jul 18, 2021)

That is an option, this is not an easy position to be in. Is it just a bad day, has she been eating, taking fluids?


----------



## Bob Korves (Jul 19, 2021)

Janderso said:


> Been a rough day.Her doc said, she just wants to die, why don’t we let her stay here, introduce comfort care and allow her to pass with dignity?
> It won’t be long now.
> Tough day!


Sorry to hear the sad news, Jeff.  I hope she can pass quietly and in good spirits.  (I hope we all can...)  -Bob


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 20, 2021)

Sorry to hear about the bad day brother.
I hope her journey is peaceful.


----------



## Ryan Lou (Jul 20, 2021)

I thought of my family. Hope it goes as well as such things go, Jeff.


----------



## Janderso (Jul 20, 2021)

Long day yesterday.
She was on Roxanol every two hours then went to, can’t remember the name. A sedative of sorts.
We didn’t want to leave her alone but she didn’t move and seemed peaceful for six hours so my wife came home at midnight.
I’m heading back over there in a few.
She has fluid in her lungs now which was expected.
My boys were able to say goodbye, I couldn’t get the words out, I looked at my wife for help.
One thing about this experience, it brings all the importance people in our lives together.
Unfortunately, my brother in Tucson can’t be bothered with any of it.
He will accept the check I send him though and the investment portfolio.

Thank you for allowing me to vent and share.

(Welcome back Bob!)


----------



## Janderso (Jul 20, 2021)

Just got the call.
Mom passed away this morning.
She was peaceful to the end.
I feel sadness but also relief that she will no longer suffer.
She did not want to live out of a hospital bed.

Thank you my friends!


----------



## DiscoDan (Jul 20, 2021)

So sorry to hear that but I'm glad it was peaceful and she didn't suffer. Thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family


----------



## Bob Korves (Jul 20, 2021)

My thoughts are with you, Jeff and family.


----------



## ericc (Jul 20, 2021)

My condolences, Jeff.  You and the family please stay strong.


----------



## francist (Jul 20, 2021)

I’m sorry to hear of your loss Jeff, may you always remember the fond times you had together.

-frank


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 20, 2021)

Some folks celebrate the passing of loved ones, knowing that they are with our creator.

I’m feeling sad for your family, but I feel happy for her now that she has gone to the other side.

take care brother


----------



## brino (Jul 20, 2021)

Jeff,

I am very sorry for your loss.

However I am equally very glad that your mother knew she had you and your wife helping her and supporting her.
That likely gave her great peace.

She raised you right!

Brian


----------



## Janderso (Jul 20, 2021)

Ulma Doctor said:


> Some folks celebrate the passing of loved ones, knowing that they are with our creator.
> 
> I’m feeling sad for your family, but I feel happy for her now that she has gone to the other side.
> 
> take care brother


I’m sure we’ll celebrate her life proper, maybe around her birthday in November


----------



## FOMOGO (Jul 20, 2021)

My condolences on the loss of your Mom. Still miss mine most every day. Mike


----------



## Aaron_W (Jul 20, 2021)

I don't think this kind of thing is ever easy, but at least it sounds like she was able to go with some control, as well as you and your family having some time to prepare.


----------



## Janderso (Jul 20, 2021)

We had an amazing doctor.
He guided her peaceful end.


----------



## Aukai (Jul 20, 2021)

My condolences to you, and the family, you did good. Even though it's expected, that does not make it any easier. When you can smile and laugh again, she will be smiling, and laughing with you.


----------



## 7milesup (Jul 28, 2021)

Hey Jeff.  Sorry to hear about this.  Your mom took a turn for the worse much quicker than I expected by reading your posts.  Sorry for you loss.  Time heals the pain and no one can take the memories away.


----------

